# What is this?



## Shanerslc (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what this fitting is? The fitting in question is the one that is threaded onto the galvanized piping and looks like a peice of pipe with a bubble in it. This house was built in 1903 and has had upgrades done on everything but the plumbing, that they only added to. I have e-mailed and asked my father and grandfather if they know what it is. My father got back to me and said he did not know and if I find out to let him know as well. My grandfather has not responded yet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You've got to be ****ting me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

thats a henway


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Master Plumber, foreman and estimator? :whistling2: And you dont know what this "Bubble" is? :blink::no::jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's an exhaust tube for a 1905 Pope Touring Car...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Duh it's a flux inhibitor. And you call yourself a Master Plumber? :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I gotta querston, if you don't know what the bubble is, do you know what the little chrome thingy is in the lower right hand corner of your lovely pic?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

easy. thats a hammerdo.



Choctaw said:


> I gotta querston, if you don't know what the bubble is, do you know what the little chrome thingy is in the lower right hand corner of your lovely pic?


----------



## Shanerslc (Dec 1, 2009)

OK OK OK I now know it is a wiped lead joint, I had never seen one before. I have never had a reason to deal with anything like that in the new construction residential field.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Who told you? LMAO


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You could recycle that lead for some cold hard cash.

I know I would. :yes:


----------



## Shanerslc (Dec 1, 2009)

My grandpa got back to me, he says that those are really old school. Also talked to my boss and he says he has had to do only a few in his career but he will take me with him if he ever has to work on another one.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

just so you know, you probably wouldnt get so much crap if you posted more than 5 times in a year.


----------



## Shanerslc (Dec 1, 2009)

I know, and i dont mind. I do alot of reading and not a lot of commenting so I have seen the way things go and its all good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...lements-of-Plumbing/Round-Joint-Vertical.html

Be sure to click 'next' at the top of the page....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

more on ferrules...

http://books.google.com/books?id=CU...CC4Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=wiping ferrule&f=false


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

house plumber said:


> just so you know, you probably wouldnt get so much crap if you posted more than 5 times in a year.



Let me ask, why would someone want to ask a question if that is how they get treated? :surrender:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Let me ask, why would someone want to ask a question if that is how they get treated? :surrender:


If everybody knew everything there wouldn't be much of a need for a forum.


----------



## Shanerslc (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for the link, that book looks like it will make for interesting reading. I appreciate your sharing of it with me.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Shanerslc said:


> Can anyone tell me what this fitting is? The fitting in question is the one that is threaded onto the galvanized piping and looks like a peice of pipe with a bubble in it. This house was built in 1903 and has had upgrades done on everything but the plumbing, that they only added to. I have e-mailed and asked my father and grandfather if they know what it is. My father got back to me and said he did not know and if I find out to let him know as well. My grandfather has not responded yet.
> View attachment 7485


25 years ago that is what separated the plumbers from the wannabees in Chicago, if you couldn't wipe a lead joint you couldn't get a Chicago license, and you had to do it in a trench to boot.

I can wipe lead joints, I'm sure some of the other Illinois guys here can as well, but how many of them still has the tools is the real question.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

cuz I said so





Indie said:


> Let me ask, why would someone want to ask a question if that is how they get treated? :surrender:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> 25 years ago that is what separated the plumbers from the wannabees in Chicago, if you couldn't wipe a lead joint you couldn't get a Chicago license, and you had to do it in a trench to boot.
> 
> I can wipe lead joints, I'm sure some of the other Illinois guys here can as well, but how many of them still has the tools is the real question.


 I still have my blue and white striped wiping pad, but I'm from St. Louis. Let me play in your reindeer games.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> You could recycle that lead for some cold hard cash.
> 
> I know I would. :yes:


 I would melt it into an ingot, and save it for later. Scrap value on lead sucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I still have my blue and white striped wiping pad, but I'm from St. Louis. Let me play in your reindeer games.


Is your drift oiled and your shave hook sharp? Is your candle dried out?

I only know of one place that might have a caulking ferrule in stock nowadays.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Stop it guys, you're making me all teary eyed longing for the good old days.  when men were men and the smell of hot lead filled the air.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*humm!!!!!*



Shanerslc said:


> Can anyone tell me what this fitting is? The fitting in question is the one that is threaded onto the galvanized piping and looks like a peice of pipe with a bubble in it. This house was built in 1903 and has had upgrades done on everything but the plumbing, that they only added to. I have e-mailed and asked my father and grandfather if they know what it is. My father got back to me and said he did not know and if I find out to let him know as well. My grandfather has not responded yet.
> View attachment 7485


 that my son is awork of art!!!! that was atrue craftsmen!!!!!!! i know u guys know i bet u plgbill from allentown pa. had to do one to get his masters!!!!!!! thanks the dawg:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

bigdawginc said:


> that my son is awork of art!!!! that was atrue craftsmen!!!!!!! i know u guys know i bet u plgbill from allentown pa. had to do one to get his masters!!!!!!! thanks the dawg:yes:



Can someone translate this into English for me?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Is your drift oiled and your shave hook sharp? Is your candle dried out?
> 
> I only know of one place that might have a caulking ferrule in stock nowadays.


 My shavehook is dull, my drift hasn't been oiled in years. I can always get a new candle, but honestly, the last time I wiped a lead joint was about 9 years ago. Had back to back bath's with beautiful, 80 year old original mudset subway tile. Installed two new peds, and wiping new traps was the only way to go. I miss the days of being an artisan, rather than having to stay competitive with what is code. And no one knows what bigdawg is sayin'.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bigdawginc said:


> that my son is awork of art!!!! that was atrue craftsmen!!!!!!! i know u guys know i bet u plgbill from allentown pa. had to do one to get his masters!!!!!!! thanks the dawg:yes:


That my son is a work of art. It was a true craftsmen that installed those beautiful lead pipes. I bet Plumber_Bill from Allentown, PA had to wipe a lead joint when he took the test to get a Master plumbing license.
Thank you,
Large Dog.:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I started as Ive said several times in 1976. In those days here ABS was the in thing, lead was out already. I never had the oportunity to learn lead work. I dont miss it, I'm sure its intersting, but was old school by the time I came into the business. The lead plumber I worked for insisted on wearing his shirt tail untucked. The reason was back in the "lead" days, someone tossed a ladel of molten lead out a 2nd story window on a top-out. It went right down his pants and burned his ass badly, hence the untucked shirt. ( this goes in the FOR WHAT ITS WORTH DEPARTMENT) :blink:. hmm wonders I screw up this thread


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> thats a henway


what's a henway ?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

about 4 pounds


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> about 4 pounds


Some are a little bigger, some smaller, but 4 lbs is a good ballpark...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

You weren't serious were you mark?




Bayside500 said:


> what's a henway ?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> You weren't serious were you mark?


i was hoping you would catch the inside joke


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> what's a henway ?


Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------

